# First addiction nails, second addiction sims..lol



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Dec 14, 2009)

This is my inexpensive nail polish such as; sinful colors, claire's, kleancolor, pure ice and L.A Girl.






Drugstore polishes; mainly Sally Hansen, then orly.






Lastly, my China Glaze and OPI. I have more China glaze than any other brand. 

So these are all 167 of my polishes. I'm waiting for the Summer to pick up more on line.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 14, 2009)

wow!

How do you store them all?


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 14, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 14, 2009)

Fab collection you've got! Thanks for sharing


----------



## star25 (Dec 14, 2009)

I love it!
Great variety of colours.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 15, 2009)

Yummy! I can't wait for the new OPI collection for the Spring!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 16, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 20, 2009)

omg i have a huuuge nail polish collection
i should take pictures!!
Nice collection! very colourful!
x


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChloeCariad* 

 
_wow!

How do you store them all?_

 

Double wow! 

I too would also like to know how you do that, lol! 

Awesome collection. I would like more nailpolish in my own collection - but I know I would never go through it all - and 167 of them...would take me years, at best, LOL!


----------

